# Delta 62-044



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a neighbor that brought home his fathers woodworking tools. Most of them are not really anything to mention here although for the right price I would be interested in picking up a few. The item that interests me the most is a Delta 62-044. He powered it up briefly and it sounded solid enough except for some vibration that I am concerned may be a bearing issue. I have a cheaper Craftsman that is nice enough but I am looking to upgrade. He has not put a price on it and has some "other" people that would like to look at it. It appears to have the original guild. Any thoughts on this model? How easy is it to tune up? What would be a good price for it?

Thanks for feed back.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

How bad is the vibration? If minor it might only be an old belt that has sat in one position for a long time.


----------



## Dan3103 (Mar 24, 2015)

The 62-044 number probably refers to the motor. The saw model is probably a 34-444 contractor's saw. (just guessing here, but my paperwork shows the 62 number as the motor....)

I bought mine new in the 80's and it did a lot of less than critical work in remodeling my house, among other projects. I recently put a Delta T-2 fence on my saw and now it's a lot more accurate. Sawdust flies everywhere with this thing, it really helps to enclose the stand so you can attach a dust collector port. I use thin kerf blades and don't bog down a lot unless cutting 2" hardwood. It zips through 3/4" plywood with ease. The motor can be wired for 110 or 220. I wired mine for 220 and have never had it trip the circuit breaker on the motor. 

I trued mine when I put the T2 fence on it and it has stayed right where I put it. I'm happy with that. 

It's a good saw for a couple hundred bucks. If it has an updated (more accurate) fence and a good blade, it may be worth a bit more. It's competing with a lot of new updated saws that may have more features and are safer. Good luck in your choice!


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> How bad is the vibration? If minor it might only be an old belt that has sat in one position for a long time.


 I can hear the vibration and the first time he tried to power it up for me it tripped his breaker. I did a brief check of the belt and it appeared to be in good condition. Now that doesn't mean it couldn't still be bad. I told him I would be interested but I would certainly want to take a closer look at it.


----------

